# Dokumentgrösse nachträglich ändern



## Elisa9 (10. August 2005)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob und wie man die Grösse eines neuen Dokuments nachträglich, d.h. nachdem man am Anfang Länge und Breite eingegebn hat noch ändern kann? Ich habe im Forum nichts Derartiges gefunden.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## thecamillo (10. August 2005)

naja da gäbe es mehere Möglichkeiten:

Entweder über Ebene wählen und dann Strg+T oder die Bildgröße ändern aber das verzerrt dann auch das ganze Teil! Kannst du dein Problem mal konkretisieren?

lg thecamillo


----------



## Elisa9 (10. August 2005)

Es passiert mir oft, dass ich nicht genau weiss, wie gross das Bild ist, das ich einfügen und dann bearbeiten möchte. Ich gebe jeweils irgendwelche Höhen- und Breitenangaben ein und wenn es nicht passt, schliesse ich das File und beginne neu. Das müsste doch einfacher gehen, nicht?


----------



## thecamillo (10. August 2005)

Also ich habs jetzt mal so verstanden: Du hast da nehmen wir mal an eine Datei 400 x 300, willst diese aber in 280 x 165 haben! Sehe ich das so recht? Den Weg den ich dir gezeigt hab kannst du gerne umsetzen, jedoch falls dir das zu anstrengend sein sollte, machstes eben neu!

PS: dein Thread ist doppelt gemoppelt drin!

LG    thecamillo


----------



## hotschen (10. August 2005)

Warum so kompliziert?
Menü Bild-->Arbeitsfläche...

Sollte dein eingefügtes Bild kliner sein als deine erstellte Datei, dann einfach Bild-->Zuschneiden


----------



## Elisa9 (10. August 2005)

Danke Euch
Doppelt gemoppelt heisst, dass ich irgendwas löschen müsste,oder? Da sich die Sache ja erledigt hat und für andere vielleicht auch nicht von Interess ist, könnte ich das Thema auch löschen, nicht? Wie macht man das?


----------



## Peter Klein (10. August 2005)

Hallo

Du selber kannst es nicht löschen. Aber ich denke mal das ein Mod einen Thread bestimmt löscht, falls es jemanden stört.
Kann ja jedem mal passieren das man doppelt postet, sollte aber bitte nicht zur Gewohnheit werden.

Peter


----------



## thecamillo (10. August 2005)

nicht löschen   

unten ist si en Button da steht drauf Status erledigt und da klickst du einmal drrauf dass dann dasteht Status nicht erledigt! meines erachtens zar sau verwirrend aben egal!

lg thecamillo


----------

